

In memoriam: Microsoft’s previous strategic mobile partners - pietrofmaggi
http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/11/in-memoriam-microsofts-previous-strategic-mobile-partners/

======
beagle3
And they forgot Sendo

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/01/06/microsofts_masterpla...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/01/06/microsofts_masterplan_to_screw_phone/)

And some would say Danger as well (e.g., Danger employees). But at least
Danger was bought and paid for, and not just screwed.

